# Amber bit the vet!



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

Ok, something happened yesterday that makes me very upset. I want some advice/reassurance about what to do. We live in Germany but came to the States for a month vacation. We've been here almost 3 weeks and need to go back so even though I have a EU passport for Amber (9months) I decided to be safe and still get the Health certificate. I took her to a new vet yesterday since our normal vet is in Germany and she ended up biting him! Let me try to explain how it happened: to begin with, she is a little skittish with new people. It doesn't take long for her to warm up to new people but you have to let her get comfortable and let her approach them on her own. This vet did not take time to get her comfortable and proceeded to examine her on the floor of the room, he was over her and she was trying to hide behind my legs. It took me by surprise and I was trying to get a better hold of her but he held her down forcefully and she bit him on the chin! It drew a little bit of blood, not that a little is better than a lot but I guess I feel the need to clarify because I feel so bad! He ended up muzzling her and finished the exam. I'm torn about how to feel about it. On one hand, I feel like as a vet he should have known better not to be so rough with a skittish young dog (I'll never go back again) but on the other hand I feel that Amber should never bite or I haven't taught her correctly! We're careful not to let her mouth us even for play and she doesn't! I did let her when she was young as I had read that it was important to teach bite inhibition but after a certain age, I stopped letting her do any mouthing on our skin. She's a very sweet dog, never growls at us (or anyone for that matter). She's extremely friendly with dogs and people (once she feels comfortable around them). We can do anything with her when she's sleeping, eating, anything! I know she's skittish towards new people so I'm careful to give her time and space when someone new is around. The vet suggested I see a behaviorist in Germany to make her less skittish around new people and I do plan on talking with our vet and our trainer once we get home but I'm curious to hear what you all Vizsla experts have to say about it. Thank you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Frightened dogs have thresholds on what they can handle before lashing out, and it sounds like hers was crossed. You would be hard pressed to find a vet that's going to just hang out with a dog for 30-45 minutes before checking them over. I've taken dogs to the vet just to hang out in the waitingroom for 15-20 minutes at a time . The vet/vet staff come over for a minute or two at a time. They just talk to the dog and offer treats, if the dog is receptive. It can work out well for dogs that just need a little time to warm up.
I've got one dog (Cash) that's always muzzled before the vet puts hands on him. He's a take no shxt kinda dog, and would think nothing of biting a vet. I don't think muzzles should be frowned upon. It puts everyone dealing with the dog more at ease, and I feel dogs can sense this.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

While I agree with TR's expectations for vet visits, you should also pay attention to your intuition. There is one vet at the practice I use that I will never allow to see Savannah again. If she is the only one available, I'll reschedule or pay extra to go the emergency vet instead.

Sometimes a dog and a vet are just not a good match.


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes, I agree with both of you, I think I'll do things differently next time. First of all, I'll take her and pay for a visit just to have the vet give her treats, do an introduction and then leave....I'll have to make sure I request a patient vet. Then, even if she's comfortable I'll probably suggest the muzzle. I certainly did not expect the vet to spend 30 minutes ahead of time with her but 5 minutes and a few treats I think would have gone a long way. She's had no issues with our vet in Germany which is why I'm so baffled.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

The vet clinic I have taken Pecan to rotates 5-6 vets throughout their week so through this first year and change of having her, I've had a different vet almost every time.

This has been a good and bad thing as I get different opinions and a lot of different information for my questions, but at the same time, every vet has a different handling disposition with her. Some of them she is good with, and others have made her nervous. Some watch for those nervous queues and reassure her that it's OK, others plow right through and ignore.

On two occasions now with the ones that attempt to just get through the job they are there to do, I have spoken up when I've seen the nervous queues from Pecan and have asked that they stop, give her a minute and reset the process. One vet was accommodating and the other said: "Don't tell me how to do my job", to which I replied: "I'm not telling you how to be a vet, I'm attempting to lower your risk for stitches, not that my dog has ever bitten anyone, but I know my dog and she is about to tell you in her own way what I'm telling you." He then took a step back and he understood my point and we worked together to keep Pecan calm and happy through the rest of the exam.

My advice I guess is, regardless of them being a vet, you know your dog's behaviour much better than they do so don't be afraid to verbalize that. If they are dismissive of you and what you are attempting to communicate to them, well maybe it's time to find a different vet.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think TexasRed hit the nail on the head with the simplest solution: ask for a muzzle. Then, you are the one to speak in a soothing way during the exam, to make your dog feel calmer. I once had a Blue Tick Coonhound who was not good around the vet. Her name was Elly Mae. The muzzle didn't hurt her in any way, and I was so much more relaxed. It only has to be on for a few minutes, after all. Problem solved.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

I would go back to the drawing board with active bite inhibition training.

At what age did you quit by enforcing a no skin rule?

A muzzle is not a great answer, because next time, in a different context, it could be a child's face that get's bitten.

Active counter-conditioning is essential IMO, especially in a dog that has already bitten someones face.

Bill


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a link for anyone wanting to learn more on the use of muzzles, and conditioning a dog to use one. 


http://www.clickertraining.com/node/3948


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

I guess I see both sides and as always, I expect the answer usually lies in the middle. Can you really be 100% sure that a dog will never bite? I imagine I can raise her threshold by training and conditioning but I also need to get her used to wearing a muzzle some of the time such as when we're at the vet.
Spy Car, how do I do counter-conditioning? We stopped letting her mouth us when she was probably around 6 months old. How does bite inhibition work when you're dealing with fear as opposed to aggression? Do I work on bite inhibition or should I work more on making her less fearful and in this case, how do I go about doing that? I already try to get her to meet new people. I give them treats, tell them to let her sniff them and eventually she relaxes. Should I do something different?
Thank you for all your replies and sharing your experiences, it really helps!


----------

